# Latest Mame emulator released?



## slackery (Oct 31, 2021)

I been wondering if anybody release a latest mame emulator for the xbox 360. The latest I saw was in 2018 and is based on 0.72.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 31, 2021)

most likely the latest.  the 360 never took off with homebrew like the ps3, probably because in the long run, the ps3 is so much easier to hack so there are likely many more users with hacked ps3s than hacked 360s.  anyway, I'm surprised that an emulator for the 360 was updated not all that long ago.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Oct 31, 2021)

slackery said:


> I been wondering if anybody release a latest mame emulator for the xbox 360. The latest I saw was in 2018 and is based on 0.72.


I believe this was the last version.  Anyone have a newer one please share.

MAME72_Release8_2018

https://www.1emulation.com/forums/topic/36108-mame72-release8-2018-new-update/


----------



## godreborn (Oct 31, 2021)

I haven't really used many emulators with the 360, since a lot of them are pretty bad (seem like demos or alpha builds), but mednafen is pretty good.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Oct 31, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I haven't really used many emulators with the 360, since a lot of them are pretty bad (seem like demos or alpha builds), but mednafen is pretty good.


nes
snes
genesis
gameboys
turbo grafx 16 / cd
sega cd
ps1 (with dynarec)

all these run really good

n64 pretty decent (Alpha)
dreamcast some run decent (Alpha)



With the new RGH 1.2 and Newer RGH3 maybe we will get updated versions of some emulators.  Highly doubtful.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 31, 2021)

well, I haven't played them in about 10 years.  I remember the snes one having achievements, one for doing the fast forward button.  haha  they've probably been updated since then.  I'm using a jtag if that's any indication how old the system is, which is about 13 years.  no issues with it.  have a second jtag in my closet.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Oct 31, 2021)

godreborn said:


> well, I haven't played them in about 10 years.  I remember the snes one having achievements, one for doing the fast forward button.  haha  they've probably been updated since then.  I'm using a jtag if that's any indication how old the system is, which is about 13 years.  no issues with it.  have a second jtag in my closet.


Yeah snes has achievments LOL.  There havent been to many updates.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Oct 31, 2021)

slackery said:


> I been wondering if anybody release a latest mame emulator for the xbox 360. The latest I saw was in 2018 and is based on 0.72.


Almost forgot.  This mame has a 3,000 file limit for roms per folder.  You can fix this by adding another folder in the roms path.  File is in mame folder in system folder mame.ini.  Theres about 4200 mame 072 games for 360.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 31, 2021)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Almost forgot.  This mame has a 3,000 file limit for roms per folder.  You can fix this by adding another folder in the roms path.  File is in mame folder in system folder mame.ini.  Theres about 4200 mame 072 games for 360.


I remember one of the sega emulators on either the 360 or the wii having like a 255 rom limit/folder, so I put the roms in separate folders like that.


----------



## slackery (Oct 31, 2021)

Yea I have then all on the PS3 and PS4, Is just I decide to give the 360 another run.


----------

